# My big girl gathering money to donate



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lexi is using her report card money and money from chores to donate to our local animal shelter


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow, what a beautiful heart she has ( girl she is!)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Kudos to you as a Mother for instilling the values in your daughter and kudos to her for following through!

There is hope for our children after all!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's so cool!!!CM,your daughter has your eyes.Very beautiful little girl-inside and out!Tell her I said thank you for helping the local animal shelter.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! She has raised 51 dollars so far, she's so proud of herself


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

She should be! At her age I couldn't raise that much.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lexi had an unfortunate accident tonight


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oww! What happened?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

We were walking around downtown at this little festival they have each year celebrating the towns heritage. She dropped her dr enuf that was in a glass bottle. The glass shattered and came back up in the air and cut her elbow open


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow! Things happen though. Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow what a freak accident. Who did the stitching, a 5 year old?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol some older lady at the urgent care. Who was really rude lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I always wondered why some people choose a profession in health care when it's so obvious they really need to be doing something else where caring and empathy are not requirements like garbage collection.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol. Haha I love it


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do ask them why. It puts them on the spot. "Why are you being so nasty?"


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I was trying to make Lexi laugh when they were giving her shots in her arm to numb it because I could tell she was nervous. And the dr right in front of me told Lexi that they should cut out my tongue. Lol. I swear some people just need to be slapped


----------

